# Formula E Fan Boosted



## dedlast (Aug 17, 2013)

"FanBoost is just one of several unique initiatives being incorporated..."

I kinda think that should say "gimmicks", actually. 

B


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Heres the Formula E series to date this year on YouTube.

https://www.reddit.com/r/FormulaE/wiki/howtowatch


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Nelson Piquet jr wins the inaugural Formula E championship title in Londons extremely tight Battersea park circuit.
It was a nailbiter as he worked his way up the midfield with a safety car and Bruno Senna as his best friend blocking Seb Buemi who was points leader. Piquet got close enough to Buemi to win the title on points.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hV33b3cAqgY


----------



## dedlast (Aug 17, 2013)

Okay, I don't like the naught percent rule. It's not like the drivers don't have enough to keep track of without keeping track of that. Do ICE formula cars have fuel gauges? (I doubt it, but I actually don't know.) If the FAI want that to be a rule, make it a hard switch. If an ICE car runs out of fuel, it sputters, coughs a little maybe, and dies. Do the same thing here. That way, maybe the drivers can still coast to a win without having the race stolen from them in the last dozen yards (or so). 

Just spouting off from a position of ignorance...

Bill

PS: Congrats to Nelson. Well done!


----------

